# Critique my jumping?



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm actually kind of nervous to get critiques. Because I'm afraid people are gonna be like well, stop riding. haha. :shock:


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Anything? I can handle it, even if it's bad.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

you look good. im not going to critique because im not so good at it.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks. Anyone else?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry if i repeat things that you have said already.

Your lower leg has come back. It looks like you are pinching with your knees.
Try gripping with your calf instead. Also try some no stirrup jumping and no stirrup work to strengthen your base.

Your hands should be further up on his neck, and it will give you a less scrunched up look.

I can't really tell, but if your hands are open, close them.

Good job for looking up!

I think with a little more work, you'll be doing great!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I know what you mean about my leg and giving. And I have been working on no stirrups everyday for several weeks now. (However, these pictures were taken 3 days ago) So any other tips for working on my base? And thanks for the tips!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Oooh, that could have came out wrong. I've been working on no stirrups when doing flatwork everyday. I do no stirrup jumping like 2 or 3 times a week when I jump. And another question, any tips for keeping my leg more forward? (like for better jumping position)


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Bumpp.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You are correct when you say your lower leg has come back, so that has kind of shifted your center of gravity forards, so I see some blanace being on your hands on the horse's neck.
Chances are you're pinching with your knee, which has sent your lower leg back, so once you correct that you're golden. Try thinking of there being a thumbtack in the flap of your saddle where your knee sits - now don't let yourself be poked. You'll have to keep your leg and heel under you, which should correct most of the things that are off in this picture by shifting your center of balance back onto your base.
Now, I tend to agree with Appy when she said that you look "scrunched" so maybe try releasing a little higher.
You might (*might*) want to try lengthening your stirrups a little, that might help you.
Alright, that's all for corrections from me. You have a lot of potential, that's for sure!! And kudos for you for looking forwards, and not down at the jump!! 
Best of luck, can't wait to see update pics in a while.


----------



## neigh (May 22, 2007)

Hmm...

Your hands look okay, your hands could come up a little further, but he doesn't look as though his mouth is being pulled, and the jump isn't giant, so not too much. 

The leg, obviously, that's been covered.
You are a nice height out of the saddle, when you grip with the calves, then you will have a more forward seat, and there's less chance of being left behind.

To help you with keeping your leg forward when jumping I suggest putting your stirrups up a few holes. Just focus when you fold into the jumping position, pushing your weight down into your heels, not the toes..
For smaller jumps just kind of lean forward/rock forward into like a mini jumping position, sometimes you don't even need to stand up much.

Hope this helped


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm jumping today, so I'll have to put your tips into practice. I'll post some pictures up later this week hopefully. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kljumper14 (Aug 26, 2008)

Everything I have to say is basically what you pointed out yourself


----------



## steph (Aug 27, 2008)

Ditto on everyone's opinion. You look pretty good! As for getting a stronger base, etc, have you read Sally Swift's "Centered Riding?" My trainer swears by it (and so do many other trainers, from what I've heard. I think most libraries carry it, so check it out. It is a wonderful book and will really help get your leg/body/mind into proper position.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I know that you already knew this, but your leg is coming back a lot. Maybe you could get your heel down some more and that might help. Also, I do this exercise on my stairs where you stand with the tips of your feet on the stair and your heels off. First stand on the tips of your toes. By the way, keep your back in a natural "riding position" and your hands how you would keep them when you are riding. Then sink your weight into your heels and be in a dressage-y position with your knees bent a bit. Then go into a jumping position- it helps me to feel the difference and how it feels to have your leg directly under you. Obviously it isn't the exactly right position and it isn't the same as riding, but it helps me! You are a really good rider but you just need to work on your leg position.


----------



## AllyKatSki1 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Feet over first*

I cant really say much cause these guys have said it all..Except.. the trick my trainer uses with me... Try sending your feet over first, With your heels down of course. And with your body go back and down, but it looks like you got that down already. Studying Sally Swifts 'Centered Riding' books will also pay off, I find her teachings amazing. You two look good!!.


----------

